# July 18th Picnic in Atlanta, Auction in Jacksonville



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Please mark your calendar and plan to join us Saturday, July 18th at noon at W.D. Thompson Park for our Club Picnic/Swap Meet. The swap meet part is new and I'll explain that later. Per usual, our picnic will be potluck style with the club providing hamburgers, hotdogs, buns, drinks, and a few condiments like ketchup and mustard. Having a fun time is also on the menu!!!

Here's some info on W.D. Thompson Park:
W.D. Thompson
1760 Mason Mill Rd., Atlanta
Acres: 29
Multi-use field, pavilion, basketball court, tennis courts, playground, picnic area and trails 

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/show...icnic-(cookout)-Swap-Meet-Down-Right-Fun-Time!!!

Join us at North Florida Fish Keepers Second Annual Auction. The auction is open to the public
as a seller or buyer. This is a No Reserve auction and will include lots of tropical fish, live
aquarium plants, and aquarium supplies.
When: July 18, 2015
Onsite registration and Check In opens at 8:00 am
(Pre-registration is preferred and suggested)
Auction begins promptly at 9:30 am and last item will be sold no later than 3:00 pm
Courtyard Marriott, 610 Wells Rd., Orange Park, FL 32073


http://www.northfloridafishkeepers.com/annual-auction-2015.html


----------

